# New photos



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

Beeen REALLLY hot outdoors lately.
heres some photos of my babies enjoying it.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Your welcome, keep up the good work. They look very healthy.


----------



## Becks (Aug 31, 2007)

tortoise looks a little bumpy be careful on the amount you feed even to much of the right stuff can cause overgrowth and remember plenty of vits and calcium


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 31, 2007)

beautiful as ever


----------



## T-P (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi becks!

I already know how much to feed, and what supplements are needed.

Thankyou Hell =D


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Love all the faces showing in the shots. There is just something about a tort face. Nice fellows!


----------



## T-P (Sep 12, 2007)

thankyou!


----------



## cvalda (Sep 24, 2007)

oh. my. gawd. i need those babies! soooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------

